# Real Head scratcher, suggestions?



## JBL121 (Jul 3, 2010)

I am helping a friend set up an antenna system for OTA.

Existing antenna is at 40' and is V/U combo.

I have attached the url of my tvfool readout but this is what is happening.

I have the existing antenna directed to north for pickup of 8 (CBS) and 13 (NBC). CBS is about 30 miles and it comes in fine somehow 13 won't com in anymore.

I have added a Antenna Direct DB4 positioned to due west. THese two antennas are combined with a UVSJ.

The UHF antenna gets these: real ch 50 which is a repeated signal of KTTC out of Rochester MN (low power) but comes in fine. FOX 25 come in fine along with WHLA 31 public TV.

THe kicker is I can't get any signal for WXOW 19. 19, 25, 31 and KTTC's repeater are on the same tower that is visible and is only 6 miles away.

2 questions:

Why am I not being able to get any signal from WXOW and the old existing antenna is pretty old but it was able to receive WEAE out of Eau CLaire but not anymore.

Do you think a VHF high band is in order to replace the old existing antenna?

The no 19 signal is baffling me.

Any suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks

Joe

Seem I can't post the URl for my tvfool readout. Parameters are: ZIP 54601 height of antenna is 40'


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Joe, welcome to the board. You probably can't post the URL because this is your first post.

You don't need to, anyway. I live within 15 minutes of you, just across the Mississippi. My name is Gregg and I used to own Sound World. I set up an antenna system, now torn down after DirecTV gave me our locals, so I know both your plan and your pain. I, too, had to use two antennas because of our goofy terrain and the fact that our market goes up to Eau Claire.

As to why you don't get WXOW, beats me. You should. If you get WLAX and WHLA, you should get it. If anything, WXOW was the strongest of the three. You might have to wait and call WXOW's engineer on Tuesday to find out if something's up. He was very helpful to me when I was setting up my antenna system.

Here are the channel designations for DTV, in case you're interested.

As for changing out your antenna, WEAU is way the frack up north. It's a 50 mile shot and if your buddy lives in town, you're blocked by bluffs. If you are close to receiving WEAU and only need a couple of dB more gain, then yes, maybe you should change out your antenna. But the difference won't be much. If your buddy used to get it and doesn't now, I'd check a connection or a cable first. Again, I might call them on Tuesday. WEAU's engineer was the first in this region to go HD and is passionate about it.

If I can help further, I'll be down at Riverfest tonight to see Hans Mayer's adult band, Hot Sauce. If you have kids, you'll know Hans from his children's performances and CDs, but he also plays adult music backed up by basically String Ties (a longtime local bluegrass band for those of you south of Prairie du Chien). You'll find me - I'll be hawking a new CD Hans and I recorded. Hot Sauce plays the south stage from 7-9 tonight. You should come by and say hello. Plus, it will be great music.


----------



## bleggett29 (Feb 2, 2008)

See what happens if you lower the UHF antenna down to say 20'. I'm thinking that because you are getting insanely high NM (60+ according to tvfool) on those close stations, that CH 50 may be close enough in frequency to be causing interference on CH 19 (UHF channel 48). Either lowering the antenna or installing an attenuator may help.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Funny. I didn't notice that before. The TV Fool says WXOW is broadcasting on 48, while the FCC says it's 14. 14 rings right in my brain.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Joe, I didn't see you down at Riverfest. Great show with some wonderful jamming. Those boys can play!

I had a thought about your problem with WXOW this morning. Let's say you are getting signal overload on that frequency because the do beam so strongly into downtown La Crosse. You can test if this is the case by simply disconnecting your westward antenna. You should still get enough signal through the north pointing antenna to pick up the WXOW. Now, you might lose the KTTC repeater or WLAX when you do this, but it will at least tell you where the problem is. You could then put on a filter for the lowest UHF bands on that west antenna and you'd be in business.

Today, with all the thunderstorms forecast, is not a good day for antenna work, but this could be something to try on a drier day.


----------

